# Mac's Green Beret IPA



## jimmyj (17/5/16)

Was in NZ for a couple of weeks and had a go at tasting as many local beers as I could.
Kept going back to Mac's Green Beret a very tasty beer.
Has any one tried it?
Can you purchase it in Australia?
Would love to get my hands in on a clone recipe if anyone can help.


----------



## siege (17/5/16)

I did the same over the summer
It was a good session IPA and available everywhere because mega brewery. 
Much cheaper than tuatara double and imp IPAs too. 
Pretty sure the NZ hops varieties used were written on the label? Can't remember now though.


----------



## jimmyj (17/5/16)

Na I brang a few bottles home with me and they give no info on the hops ect


----------



## Samuel Adams (26/7/16)

Tasted like Simcoe to me

I drank quite a few of these & the Three Wolves pale ale which they actually do list the hops for (Nelson, Amarillo & Simcoe) on my NZ trip

I'm sure you used to be able to get the Pilsner here but I can't find any of them anymore sadly


----------



## good4whatAlesU (26/7/16)

Yep Simcoe this article reckons; http://i.stuff.co.nz/manawatu-standard/opinion/blogs/from-drinker-to-brewer/11041049/Beer-wars-Mac-attack

Interesting times in the NZ beer world, the Lion is roaring to protect it's market share.


----------



## doctr-dan (26/7/16)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Yep Simcoe this article reckons; http://i.stuff.co.nz/manawatu-standard/opinion/blogs/from-drinker-to-brewer/11041049/Beer-wars-Mac-attack
> Interesting times in the NZ beer world, the Lion is roaring to protect it's market share.


Lion bought panhead for a hefty sum acouple of weeks back


----------



## good4whatAlesU (26/7/16)

Bought Byron Bay brewery too i heard.


----------



## MartinOC (26/7/16)

With that name, it should've been a 10% stayer for the long-term.


----------

